
Did the White House Declare War on Russia? – The Nation - aburan28
https://www.thenation.com/article/did-the-white-house-declare-war-on-russia/
======
axonic
Clickbait title, article is mostly speculation. The US did not make any act of
aggression or declare war. Joe Biden (spelled блядь сука in Russian I think
;)) said some dumb shit about sending Putin a "message".

The article leads with subtitle "Vice President Biden announces a forthcoming
covert strike against Russian president Putin..."

1) We don't announce covert operations. 2) It's personal now? US vs. Putin
himself? lol 3) The author declares "presumably in the form of some kind of
cyber-attack" without citing where this comes from at all. You get the idea...
I could go on and on.

Please don't post this drivel here, articles with journalistic integrity and
facts are preferred.

------
mark_l_watson
I agree that the article title is click bait, but there is useful information
in the article: there is no way to know who exactly performs these hacks if
they are done competently, and the news media concentrating on civilian deaths
in one war zone while ignoring them in others, where the deaths are
inconvenient truths to the narrative our media is pushing on us.

------
ablation
"No."

Saved you a click.

